# The Works of Jonathan Edwards - What's the difference?



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2006)

What is the difference between the 2 vol. Banner of Truth edition and the 2 vol. Hendrickson edition? Are the contents the same? Is one more readable? I'm trying to understand why there is such a remarkable price difference between these two sets.

Both cvbbs and monergism are currently selling the Hendrickson edition for $39.99...


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2006)

The Hendrickson edition is a reprint from the 1834 works by Edward Hickman. I believe the Banner of Truth edition is also a reprint of this edition but I am not certain.

One thing about the Hendrickson edition is that the pages have two columns and the font is quite small (you can see what I mean in this sample pdf: http://graphics.christianbook.com/g/pdf/hp/1565630858-ch01.pdf). I don't know if the Banner of Truth edition has a larger font or not.

The Hendrickson edition goes on sale quite frequently, although I also do not know why.

[Edited on 2-4-2006 by daveb]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 4, 2006)

The binding for the Banner of Truth version is supposed to be of higher quality. The fonts are supposed to be approximately equivalent.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> The Hendrickson edition is a reprint from the 1834 works by Edward Hickman. I believe the Banner of Truth edition is also a reprint of this edition but I am not certain.
> 
> One thing about the Hendrickson edition is that the pages have two columns and the font is quite small (you can see what I mean in this sample pdf: http://graphics.christianbook.com/g/pdf/hp/1565630858-ch01.pdf). I don't know if the Banner of Truth edition has a larger font or not.
> ...



Hendrickson stuff frequently goes on sale. I have their 1 vol. Unabridged Matthew Henry Commentary. The type is so small that it's very difficult to read at length.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 4, 2006)

> One thing about the Hendrickson edition is that the pages have two columns and the font is quite small ... I don't know if the Banner of Truth edition has a larger font or not.



I have both. Compared to my Banner of Truth copy, the Hendrickson edition appears to be quite large. It's the one I generally use. When I get out the Banner of Truth version I also have to get out a magnifying glass. Seriously.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Feb 4, 2006)

The Binding on the B.O.T. edition is much nicer but the print is small. I wear my reading glasses and it's not to bad.


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> 
> 
> > One thing about the Hendrickson edition is that the pages have two columns and the font is quite small ... I don't know if the Banner of Truth edition has a larger font or not.
> ...



Interesting. I've always wanted to compare the two since I thought the font in the Hendrickson edition was a little small.


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2006)

> Both cvbbs and monergism are currently selling the Hendrickson edition for $39.99...



Should also mention that I think this is a great price for a great set!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 5, 2006)

My question is why is it so cheap all of a sudden? Companies tend to do this to get rid of an edition so that they can then release a new version. Perhaps the new one could be be nicer?


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 5, 2006)

Both are miserably small-print... The cosmic irony is that Edwards was almost as blind as a bat and couldn't read his own works in our time. I wish someone would edit a version of Edwards writings in regular-print and produce an anthology of selections. Of course, getting his complete works cost an arm and a leg.


----------

